
What Is Psychological Consulting? - tmyknze
https://medium.com/@dremilyanhalt/what-is-psychological-consulting-1c91dbc596#.rz3qcg3f6
======
tmyknze
Love the idea of a more psychologically minded culture. I've gone through an
acquisition, and thanks to my own personal therapy, I was able to keep a level
head through the process. Would have loved to talk openly with my peers
though..."excited" seemed to be the only emotion we could share.

